# Helft mir bitte! Welches Bike?



## Frances (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mädels,
ich hätte gern mal eure Unterstützung.
Vor 2 Jahren habe ich das Biken für mich entdeckt und mehr Spaß daran entwickelt, als ich ursprünglich dachte. Daher möchte ich gern mein Rad verkaufen und mir ein anderes (besseres?) gönnen. Damals bin ich völlig unbeleckt an den Kauf herangegangen und hab eigentlich fast nur nach der Optik gewählt. Völliger Laie sozusagen.
Inzwischen würde ich vielleicht das "völliger" streichen, Laie bin ich in technischen Dingen fast immer noch.
Bei den ganzen Fachbegriffen komme ich mir ziemlich blond vor. Aber der Reihe nach.
Ich bin überwiegend auf Feldwegen, im Wald, aber auch auf der Straße unterwegs. Längere Touren (ca. 80 km) mag ich besonders. Ich mache keine Sprünge (ginge wahrscheinlich in die Hose, wörtlich), fahre aber auch mal abseits der normalen Wege.
Bisher bin ich auf einem Giant Talon 29 unterwegs. Trotz meiner (kleinen) Größe komme ich damit gut zurecht. Die verbauten Komponenten sind allerdings nicht so dolle (Gabel, Bremsen,...)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit viel gesucht in Sachen neues Bike. Allerdings hänge ich immer wieder bei Ladyrahmen. Mir ist einfach die Überstandshöhe sonst zu gering.

Folgende gefallen mir ganz gut:
Radon ZR Lady 8.0
(http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-lady-275/zr-lady-275-80/)

Radon Black Sin Lady
(http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/black-sin-26-lady/black-sin-26-lady/)

Beim ZR bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob 160/160 mm Bremsscheiben zu klein sind? Sollte nicht wenigstens eine 180mm haben?

Das Black sin ist halt Carbon. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Material? Komponenten ansonsten ähnlich oder übersehe ich jetzt was wesentliches? Und eben "nur" 26 Zoll.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal draufschauen würdet.
LG Frances


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Mai 2015)

Interessant ist:
Körpergröße, Schrittlänge, (Gewicht), Budget.

Fully, Hardtail!?
wieder ein 29er!?

Bevorzugte Schaltung (SRAM oder Shimano)!?

Also für Strecke zu machen würde ich wohl auch auf 29" setzen, du bist ja auch damit scheinbar recht zufrieden.
Carbon ist definitiv nix schlechtes, beim HT würde ich es auch nehmen. Bei Bikes die vielleicht öfter mal "weggeworfen" werden wie AM oder EN wäre ich wohl bei Alu... wobei vielleicht auch nicht. Halten tut es, man sollte die Teile halt nicht auf spitze Steine werfen 

ob 160mm v/h reichen liegt auch am Gewicht und am Gelände.

In den Alpen mit ellenlangen Abfahrten können auch leichte Menschen größere Scheiben gebrauchen, wenn du sehr leicht bist und so gut wie nie mehrere hundert hm am Stück abfährst könnten die kleinen Scheiben durchaus reichen.

Ich war früher mit 180/160 in den Alpen, ging mit 75kg auch noch, allerdings haben wir auch bergab mal angehalten und den Bremsen ne abkühlung gegönnt.

Gruß ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frances (26. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin 1,64m groß, ca. 56 kg ( na gut, an schlechten Tagen auch 58), Schrittlänge ist 75,5 cm.

Bei den 29 ern finde ich irgendwie nichts, was mir zusagt. Es soll auf alle Fälle ein Hardtail werden, Budget ist bis 1500€.
Bei der Schaltung habe ich bis jetzt Shimano. Was sind die Vor- oder Nachteile?

Eeeewig lange Abfahrten sind jetzt nicht geplant, aber ich weiß ja nicht, was kommt. Mein altes Bike ist erst 2 Jahre alt und ein ständiger Wechsel würde dann glaub ich den häuslichen Frieden belasten.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Mai 2015)

Also die Scheibe tauschen ist ein klacks, sollte (wenn du beim Händler kaufst) drin sein die auf 180mm zu wechseln. 

schau mal noch bei Rose rein, die haben auch XS Bikes  falls dir S zu groß sein sollte.


----------



## Frances (26. Mai 2015)

Naja, nun hab ich mich ja schon so ein bisschen auf Radon eingeschossen. Da ist ja nix mit Händler. Und ob die das im Bike-Store in Bonn machen?

Rose schaue ich mir noch mal genauer an, obwohl ich das Gefühl habe schon alles mehrfach durchgewühlt zu haben.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Mai 2015)

Ganz einfach, wenn du das Bike kaufen willst als Bedingung den Wechsel der Bremsscheibe (und Adapter) angeben.
Sonst können sie sich ihr Bike... behalten 

Manchmal muss man halt seinen willen durchsetzen, ihr Frauen könnt das doch sonst auch 

Bei beiden Bikes von Radon machst du nix falsch. 
Nur solltest du schauen ob du gerade mit 26" klar kommst. also ob es dir beim fahren auch gefällt.
Ist halt schon ein unterschied zwischen 26" und 29".

27,5" ist halt die goldene Mitte ohne genau dazwischen zu sein, aber da können wir uns hier und jetzt ewig streiten.

wenn du bei beiden Bikes mal schaust ist laut Daten auch ein recht großer Unterschied bei der Überstandshöhe, das macht auch einiges aus.

ich hab damals S genommen da ich da etwas mehr Freiheit im Schritt hab. Hätte von meiner Größe und der SL sonst auch locker M fahren können.
Ich hab auch drauf geachtet das ich da noch möglichst viel Luft hab, ist beim 150mm AM Fully aber auch meist noch weniger Platz. 
Beim HT würde ich auch ne Nummer größer nehmen.


Also hin fahren, testen und schauen was dir liegt.


----------



## Frances (26. Mai 2015)

Ich danke dir erst mal für deine ausführliche ich danke dir erst mal für deine ausführliche Antwort 

Ich glaub, ich werde erst mal drauf sitzen müssen. Das Black Sin ist von der Geometrie ähnlich des Cube Access wls GTC pro. Das bin ich probegefahren in 15 Zoll, passte super, aaaaber Manitou Gabel. Leider!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Mai 2015)

naja jetzt Manitou komplett zu verteufeln ist nicht richtig, die haben ja auch gute Gabeln im Programm. 

und nix zu danken, ich tummel mich hier ab und an mal rum, bin ja selber nicht der größte und bin bei Herrenbikes schon am unteren Ende. 
dazu ist die Holde im Haus noch ein Stück kleiner, da kennt man die Probleme.


----------



## Basti138 (27. Mai 2015)

Was ist denn an der Gabel falsch? Ausser, dass sie verkehrtrum eingebaut wird


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Mai 2015)

Frances schrieb:


> Naja, nun hab ich mich ja schon so ein bisschen auf Radon eingeschossen. Da ist ja nix mit Händler. Und ob die das im Bike-Store in Bonn machen?



Hallo Frances, zu den Umbauten direkt bei Kauf im Bike-D.  kann ich beitragen, dass es möglich ist, aber extra kostet ;-((  

Ich hatte mich für ein Cube entschieden und es in vier Ausführungen probegefahren (je 2 Rahmengrößen mit je zwei versch. Laufradgrößen); und an einem der Räder war ein anderer Vorbau moniert. Den hätte ich gerne gehabt (wollte aber ein anderes der vier Räder). Der Umbau hätte extra gekostet und ich hätte es am nächsten Tag abholen müssen, da samstags die Werkstatt oft ausgelastet ist.

LG Barbara


----------



## Frances (27. Mai 2015)

Danke Perlenkette, das wollte ich hören. Leider kann ich nur samstags dorthin, weil doch ziemlich weit.
Aber ich hab einen Radon Service Partner vor Ort. Da sollte doch was gehen 
LG Frances


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frances (7. Juni 2015)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen 
Ich weiß, die großen Laufräder sehen gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber es macht so unglaublich viel Spaß!!! Da ich eher längere Touren fahre, ist es optimal. Die ersten 200km hatte ich ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht. Im direkten Vergleich in Bonn mit dem Radon war es dann "Liebe auf den ersten Blick"
LG Frances


----------

